
IBM has released open blockchain with embedded Go scripting - pbnjay
https://github.com/openblockchain/obc-peer
======
pbnjay
There is a little more information here:
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/16/ibm-has-just-open-
sour...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/16/ibm-has-just-open-
sourced-44000-lines-of-blockchain-code-on-github/)

------
dinkumator
The over-arching collaborative project (hyperledger) seems to have multiple
competing implementations:
[https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger](https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger)

So it seems this is just one of them.

